# Tìm ra đơn vị tư vấn, lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin giá rẻ



## lanthchau (27/11/21)

Bạn đang băn khoăn và khó khăn khi lựa chọn một đơn vị nhà thầu uy tín và kinh nghiệm lâu năm để *lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin* tại TP HCM hay tại các tỉnh vùng ven như Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An... Hãy một lần gọi đến Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp 0911 260 247 (Mr Luân) để có được thông tin cần thiết, sau đó mới đưa ra quyết định giữa những nhà thầu quý khách đã liên hệ, đảm bảo kiến thức và kinh nghiệm của Thanh Hải Châu sẽ làm quý khách hài lòng.


*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin* hiện nay đang là sản phẩm nổi tiếng nhất trên thị trường máy lạnh - điều hòa không khí thương mại hay công nghiệp. Bởi lẽ thương hiệu uy tín và chất lượng sản phẩm tốt đã được khẳng định qua nhiều công trình lớn nhỏ và được người dùng truyền tai nhau. Máy lạnh giấu trần (hay còn gọi *may lanh noi ong gio*) là dòng sản phẩm cao cấp, hay được sử dụng trong những công trình sang trọng và cần sự thẩm mỹ cao cũng như thể hiện sự sành điệu của chủ đầu tư. Máy được kết nối với hệ thống đường ống gió để nhận và cung cấp gió tươi nên yêu cầu thợ lắp đặt phải thấu hiểu rõ từng bước kỹ thuật và có sự chuyên nghiệp nhất trong khâu tư vấn cũng như thi công.





Hiện tại, máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin có công suất từ 1.5 HP (13600 BTU) đến 20 HP (200000 BTU) phù hợp cho cả nhà ở và nhà xưởng công nghiệp và công ty Thanh Hải Châu có phân phối đầy đủ, nếu cần báo giá hãy gọi đến BỘ PHẬN BÁN HÀNG: 028 2212 0566 - 0901 4321 83 (Giá cực tốt theo số lượng cụ thể). Hoặc quý khách có thể truy cập website công ty để xem được nhiều sản phẩm và thông tin tính năng :

*>>>* *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-giau-tran?brand=58* *<<<*



► Quý khách có thể tham khảo một vài hình ảnh thi công thực tế lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần của Thanh Hải Châu bên dưới:


*♦ CÔNG TRÌNH THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN CHO CĂN HỘ CỦA ANH TAM TẠI KHU KHANG ĐIỀN LUCASTA - QUẬN 9*

























⇒ Qua những hình ảnh thực tế trên, cũng phần nào giúp quý khách thêm phần tin tưởng chúng tôi đủ khả năng thi công công trình cho quý khách hoàn thiện và chất lượng tốt nhất. Liên hệ ngay *Anh Luân* hôm nay để được tư vấn - khảo sát công trình *MIỄN PHÍ* và nhận ngay giá ưu đãi từ công ty.



... Và còn rất nhiều công trình thi công khác, quý khách có thể tham khảo :

❶ *Lắp điều hòa giấu trần cho biệt thự anh Chiến tại Bình Tân*

❷ *Công Trình Lắp Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Ống Gió Cho Căn Hộ Cao Cấp*

❸ *Công Trình Thi Công Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Dẫn Ống Gió Tại Bình Dương*

❹ *Thiết Kế, Thi Công Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Nối Ống Gió 2.5 HP Trọn Gói*



*→ *Xem các dịch vụ khác của Thanh Hải Châu *TẠI ĐÂY*



• Nếu cần báo giá thi công trọn gói qua mail dựa theo bản vẽ autocad chi tiết, quý khách hãy gửi yêu cầu đến: *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com *(Phản hồi thông tin nhanh nhất)


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*


*ĐỊA CHỈ TƯ VẤN - BÁO GIÁ - CUNG CẤP - THI CÔNG LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN (MAY LANH NOI ONG GIO) DAIKIN GIÁ RẺ TẠI HCM



Nguồn tin : https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...-van-lap-dat-may-lanh-giau-tran-daikin-gia-re*


----------

